

I told my girlfriend about my startup product, here is what happened - addydev
https://medium.com/@gopcruise/i-told-my-girlfriend-about-my-startup-product-here-is-what-happened-2305c0eeea84

======
toddkaufmann
Horrible title, sounds like clickbait.

~~~
thathack2014
But not a clickbait, it exactly describes the blog post.

